# Oxytocin when milk production doesn't kick in..



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

When is it appropriate to give oxytocin for this reason? I have a 3rd Freshener that kidded Sunday with no uddering up at all. I got about 1 cup of colostrum that day, spread over a couple milkings. She is gradually giving more, but less than 2 cups this morning and her udder is limp and empty. No problems like this after previous kiddings. In fact I was positive she wouldn't kid for awhile (because last year her udder got huge prior) and missed the birth. Luckily she cleaned up baby and kept her safe in the main loafing area. Baby is full term and healthy and mama passed placenta normally. I was wondering if 1/4 cc Oxytocin might be in order but as I haven't used it for this reason before I thought I'd ask. This doe was an average to good milker last year.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oxytocin is used to get milk out of an udder, like it's congested, edema, and injury etc....it will not make them make any more milk. Only lots of milking will do that. I have never had this happen but I do know some who have and they say their hormones will kick in about 7 days, if by 10 days nothing, put them in the freezer  Vicki


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, okay. Well, I'll try and be patient!


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

oxytocin stimulates the let down reflex, so that they let down their milk but it isnt a prolactin that will cause them to MAKE milk.

we have had two do the same thing this year, a first for us. one of them came in by that week mark, the other had a rough kidding monday night and we are still waiting.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

wonder if any of the herbs that help a woman produce more milk might help a goat? Fenugreek, etc?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I dunno', you try it and let us know. I, personally, will just go with management and bloodlines to get improved milk production. Then I'm not telling a lie when I sign that VT sheet that I've not given any production enhancements before test.
Kaye


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

She's doing a little better. Her udder doesn't look empty anymore just not as much as I'd like. Of course my other two that freshened in the last two week are milking great guns! So another thing is that she had a single. In 10 years I've only ever had 2 FF have a single. I've noticed it seems to affect their production, is that true in later lactations as well?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Absolutely Mishael, it's supply and demand but those old broads know when they have had only one kid, not to milk too much! Vicki


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Great...just great! Hmph!


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

A friend of mine has a Nubian that freshened about 4 days ago, pretty hard congested udder and could only milk out a few ounces. Now she's milking out a cup 4 times a day, but udder is still really hard. Not hot or anything. So I was wondering about the oxytocin. Would it be worth it to give her a shot? Or just keep massaging and milking?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's up to her, I just jump on stuff like this quickly, and would have stopped the injections by now...it's small 1/4cc IM shot about 10 minutes before milking...lots of massage and a big deal made of the prewash and cleaning to let the doe have time to bring down her own natural oxytocin, some does let down just running to the milkstand and drip/spray milk as they jump up. It will make her uncomfortable afterwards, she will likely go from the milkstand to her corner in the barn and groan....so expect this and make sure she is teat dipped well, with time for that orifice to close and time to finish her grain. Vicki


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info Vicki.  I'll pass it on.


----------

